# TSG47: One Hour of Tech News Should be Enough for Anybody



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Windows 8 preview is now available for download, Steve Jobs resigns as Apple CEO, Google uses a lot of electricity, AMD breaks the 8GHz limit._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! [/B]

Welcome to the forty seventh episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Jake Mueller

*Links in order of appearance:*

Windows 8 Developer Preview Available
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516

Windows 8 Antivirus
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2109836/microsoft-confirms-antivirus-features-windows

Steve Jobs Resigns as Apple CEO
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904875404576528981250892702.html

Google+ APIs Open to Developers
http://sanfrancisco.ibtimes.com/articles/215509/20110917/google-apis-open-developers.htm

Google use of electritity
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1016776-google-details-defends-its-use.html

Shocker: Power demand from US homes is falling
http://www.newsvine.com/_news/2011/09/07/7651329-shocker-power-demand-from-us-homes-is-falling

AMD Breaks 8GHz Overclock with Upcoming FX Processor, Sets World Record
http://hothardware.com/News/AMD-Breaks-Frequency-Record-with-Upcoming-FX-Processor/

MySpace Sold to Ad Network for $35 Million
http://mashable.com/2011/06/29/myspace-sold/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

For media center users,be advised that the devloper preview
does not include media center at this time.


----------

